# Spray on bed liner?



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

Alright, I have been toying with the idea of putting DIY bed liner on the underside of my auto.








I am getting rid of rust and don't want it to come back. . . ever!







So what does Vw use on the underside of their cars. It's thick and fairly soft. Any help would be nice. Thanks, -Joel


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

to the top with you!


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

Anybody?


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

You can buy spray-on undercoating at many of the large auto parts stores. It is pretty cheap and goes on easily. Get you a couple of cans and you should be good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There is also a non-spray version, but it is messy and doesn't give a very uniform finish.


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks man


----------

